# Movie reviews:  in theater, rented, on TV, whatever



## bill5 (Jul 26, 2011)

What have you seen lately and what did you think?

I recently saw "Big" for the first time in a long time; holds up really well.  Just a well done movie IMO and Hanks at his best.

In theater I saw "Midnight in Paris" - eh.  Liked the idea for the movie but was underwhelmed.


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 18, 2015)

*DiCaprio Frontiersman Hype*

I am really excited about the upcoming Leo DiCaprio film "The Revenant" (2015) which co-stars Tom Hardy and tells the real-life retribution tale of 1800s frontiersman Hugh Glass.

This impressive film should at least be as entertaining as "Jeremiah Johnson" (Robert Redford).





The Revenant


----------



## Abishai100 (Jan 7, 2016)

*DiCaprio Vehicle: Wintry Wow*


Well, now that "The Revenant" (Leo DiCaprio) is finally out in theaters, people are more at liberty to talk about all the Oscar hype for DiCaprio and director Inarritu, who also directed the critically-acclaimed films _Birdman_ and _Babel_.

I'm going to see in three weeks with my sister, maybe after a nice bottle of wine.

Since I'm a big fan of the similarly-themed (and equally critically-hyped) terrain-ruggedness films _Jeremiah Johnson_ (1972) and _Pathfinder_ (1987), _The Revenant_ has me thinking about how this first real winter that global warming and climate change has attained a level of social 'prestige' for *environment-art inspiration*.

Isn't there something exhilarating about wintry films?

DiCaprio looks great in the trailers, and his portrayal of the brooding *Hugh Glass* with acting touches of rage and fear should merit the kind of Oscar accolades it is already garnering for the offbeat DiCaprio.

DiCaprio has already won the 2015 *Chicago Film Critics Association* award for Best Actor for _The Revenant_, his first acting award from this group since his award for Best Emerging Actor for his unusual work in the eccentric but brilliant film _What's Eating Gilbert Grape?_ (1993).

DiCaprio has also won Golden Globes for Best Actor performances in _The Aviator_ and _The Wolf of Wall Street_.


*List of DiCaprio Nominations/Awards*


----------



## Igrok_ (Jan 8, 2016)

The Revenant is a movie without a plot but with a not bad atmosphere. Seems like the director was inspired by The Skyrim game and wanted to film it.


----------



## independent minded (May 5, 2016)

Abishai100 said:


> *DiCaprio Frontiersman Hype*
> 
> I am really excited about the upcoming Leo DiCaprio film "The Revenant" (2015) which co-stars Tom Hardy and tells the real-life retribution tale of 1800s frontiersman Hugh Glass.
> 
> ...


I saw _The Revenant_...and it was really quite well done.  Leonardo DiCaprio and Tom Hardy played their roles quite well, and the scenery/photography was quite fantastic.  .


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

bill5 said:


> What have you seen lately and what did you think?
> 
> I recently saw "Big" for the first time in a long time; holds up really well.  Just a well done movie IMO and Hanks at his best.
> 
> In theater I saw "Midnight in Paris" - eh.  Liked the idea for the movie but was underwhelmed.


In the valley of violence with John travolta and Ethan hawke. It is a horrible Western. John travolta and Ethan hawke aren't bad in it but the supporting cast is ridiculous. They are over acting and acting like people in the 1900's not 1800's.  The 2 women in the movie and the son of the sheriff are the worse! I've seen worse but 

Whoever wrote the dialog should be embarrassed


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 19, 2017)

bill5 said:


> What have you seen lately and what did you think?
> 
> I recently saw "Big" for the first time in a long time; holds up really well.  Just a well done movie IMO and Hanks at his best.
> 
> In theater I saw "Midnight in Paris" - eh.  Liked the idea for the movie but was underwhelmed.


Watching deep water horizon. So far a long slow buildup telling the details and getting to know the characters. You know something bass going to happen.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 19, 2017)

I have not seen "Sully" yet but heard from my sib's that it is really great.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 19, 2017)

Igrok_ said:


> The Revenant is a movie without a plot but with a not bad atmosphere. Seems like the director was inspired by The Skyrim game and wanted to film it.


Some movies are all action and no plot, or all special effects and no plot, and others have deep inspiring plots but no action.  I hate all of those.

I like action, plot, and meaning.

"Eye In The Sky" was great !!!  It had everything.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 16, 2017)

bill5 said:


> What have you seen lately and what did you think?
> 
> I recently saw "Big" for the first time in a long time; holds up really well.  Just a well done movie IMO and Hanks at his best.
> 
> In theater I saw "Midnight in Paris" - eh.  Liked the idea for the movie but was underwhelmed.


American wrestler. Great true story about an Iranian kid who came to America during the Iran hostage 1980s. I have an Iranian friend who sort of went thru the same experience in the early 90s. He became a champion bodybuilder and jujitsu mma bad ass


----------

